# Ticketed for not having "proper"plates



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I received a ticket last night in New Jersey for not having "proper"plates on my car identifying me as a taxi. I know I'm not the first Uber or Lyft driver to be ticketed, but it's annoying just the same. It's a shame that the police don't even understand some laws, but they will write a ticket just the same. Funny thing is the client never even got in, he made him wait on the next corner and a when he was finished writing up my ticket I asked him what about the guy that he had wait on the corner? I said how is he going to get home? He said that I could pick him up....Lol. So he gave me a ticket for not having the proper plates to pick up a person when I hadn't had anyone in my vehicle, but then he told me that I could now pick the guy up. What an Idiot!!

I obviously have sent Uber an email about it. And I understand that they have taking care of this in the past, obviously, or else there business model wouldn't work.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

That sucks Swed. I hate any run ins with 'authorities'. It can be such a power trip. Any idea how much the ticket might be? 

I heard of something similar where an Airport ticketed a driver before the passenger even got in the car, and then proceeded to allow them to take the passenger. Makes no sense. It's like "hey I see you are about to speed on the freeway, so heres a ticket, now go ahead and go 100mph".


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

You need Taxi plates, if your car is registered in NYC the same applies, your car needs TLC plates issued by the Taxi commission.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

In Sydney they have been issuing $1700.00 tickets to UberX drivers with the threat of $110,000 finesif they continue

http://m.smh.com.au/digital-life/sm...-down-on-uber-ridesharing-20140617-zsabx.html


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You need Taxi plates, if your car is registered in NYC the same applies, your car needs TLC plates issued by the Taxi commission.





cybertec69 said:


> You need Taxi plates, if your car is registered in NYC the same applies, your car needs TLC plates issued by the Taxi commission.


I only pick up in New Jersey.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

Is Uber doing anything to inform you of the chances for this to happen? It'd be really irresponsible forr them to turn an eye knowing that this may happen to their drivers...

...but again, I know better. I hope your ticket gets dismissed in court. Good luck!


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

GhostDriver said:


> Is Uber doing anything to inform you of the chances for this to happen? It'd be really irresponsible forr them to turn an eye knowing that this may happen to their drivers...
> 
> ...but again, I know better. I hope your ticket gets dismissed in court. Good luck!


Of course they are not telling other drivers. There whole business model is based on not following the rules. Not going to switch it up now.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You need Taxi plates, if your car is registered in NYC the same applies, your car needs TLC plates issued by the Taxi commission.


Not in Nj you don't need plates.


----------



## Chap (Jul 28, 2014)

Each town has there own law as far as the whole plate thing goes. From what I've heard Hackensack, and Hoboken are cracking down on this.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Uber has informed me that they will, of course, take care of whatever fine I incurred while driving for them. I expressed an equal concern about making sure that the ticket doesn't show up as a blemish on my driving record.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Let us know how much the ticket was and if Uber made good on their promise to pay it. We are all learning. Thanks!


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Uber has a lawyer that contacted me last night to say that he will be at my court date to handle my case and Uber will of course pick up the bill as well as any potential fine. He informed me that 25 other Uber drivers down the New Jersey shore received the same type of ticket.


----------



## ubergary (Aug 15, 2014)

Swed. What did the lawyer do, plead it down? Also, did you receive any points or anything permanent on your record?


----------



## ubergary (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi, Swed. What did the lawyer do, plead it down? Also, did you receive any points or anything permanent on your record?


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a court date on Sept 10th. I'll post what the outcome is.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Swed said:


> I received a ticket last night in New Jersey for not having "proper"plates on my car identifying me as a taxi. I know I'm not the first Uber or Lyft driver to be ticketed, but it's annoying just the same. It's a shame that the police don't even understand some laws, but they will write a ticket just the same. Funny thing is the client never even got in, he made him wait on the next corner and a when he was finished writing up my ticket I asked him what about the guy that he had wait on the corner? I said how is he going to get home? He said that I could pick him up....Lol. So he gave me a ticket for not having the proper plates to pick up a person when I hadn't had anyone in my vehicle, but then he told me that I could now pick the guy up. What an Idiot!!
> 
> I obviously have sent Uber an email about it. And I understand that they have taking care of this in the past, obviously, or else there business model wouldn't work.


Uber's lawyer had my operating a vehicle without proper plates reduced to not having a copy of my registration, which is a much smaller fine and no points off of my license. There was one other guy there also that he was able to get the same ticket reduced also. The lawyer told me that he had been able to get a dozen other drivers tickets in another town also reduced the week before. I sent a copy of my receipt into the Uber office as they instructed me to do so they can reimburse me.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats on a positive outcome!

The question of what harm could be done to our driving records as a result of Uber tickets came up in another discussion recently. Could you just confirm that the original ticket you were issued also carried points? I know uber says they will pay for any fines that we might incur, but I'm concerned about the potential impact to our driving records.

Thanks!


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

The other guy that was there


NightRider said:


> Congrats on a positive outcome!
> 
> The question of what harm could be done to our driving records as a result of Uber tickets came up in another discussion recently. Could you just confirm that the original ticket you were issued also carried points? I know uber says they will pay for any fines that we might incur, but I'm concerned about the potential impact to our driving records.
> 
> Thanks!


The lawyer said that he believed that in NJ operating a taxi without proper plates ( omnibus in NJ ) would result in points on your license. I sat thru a few cases before mine and the judge had mentioned a few times that he determines guilt or innocence and the appropriate fine, but does not determine if points are taken on your record. The DMV does that. The fine would have been $1,000 if it hadn't been reduced. The Lawyer mentioned to the other guy that he was defending that obviously the passenger in the back seat is a dead giveaway, and if possible ask people to ride in the front to avoid suspicion.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Congrats on a positive outcome!
> 
> The question of what harm could be done to our driving records as a result of Uber tickets came up in another discussion recently. Could you just confirm that the original ticket you were issued also carried points? I know uber says they will pay for any fines that we might incur, but I'm concerned about the potential impact to our driving records.
> 
> Thanks!





Swed said:


> The other guy that was there
> 
> The lawyer said that he believed that in NJ operating a taxi without proper plates ( omnibus in NJ ) would result in points on your license. I sat thru a few cases before mine and the judge had mentioned a few times that he determines guilt or innocence and the appropriate fine, but does not determine if points are taken on your record. The DMV does that. The fine would have been $1,000 if it hadn't been reduced. The Lawyer mentioned to the other guy that he was defending that obviously the passenger in the back seat is a dead giveaway, and if possible ask people to ride in the front to avoid suspicion.


This could be a very serious matter !! Does anybody know of other drivers that have gone to their court date and what has happened to their driving records subsequent to the payment of the fines ?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sounds like you got screwed.

What you needed was a decision that you did nothing wrong. Now they are free to write you the same ticket and return you to court to pay another fine. Do that a few times and the judge sees you are a habitual offender and you no longer get the reduced rate.

Good luck.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

"What an idiot"

No think about it. You are the idiot. Sucked in by Uber with lies and false promises. Are you actually driving unlicensed? If so go get a license! Funny thing is Uber have promised to reimburse fines but I know for a fact they are not paying many drivers who get fined for any reason they can and ratings is one example. PS - FACT - Uber X drivers are the lowest paid out of all classes. If every driver got a limo driver license we'd all make more only Uber doesn't want that! The only idiots are the X drivers, breaking the law in most places to make a few people $Billions and for what??? I reckon the global average is around $8 per hour when you factor in expenses!!! I was luvved up when I started but it didn't take me long to see the light! So rather than calling the poice officer who was just doing his job, lawfully, an idiot, take a look in the mirror perhaps. You and me both FYI XXX!!!XXX!!!

Be warned!!!XXX!!!XXX


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Swed said:


> I received a ticket last night in New Jersey for not having "proper"plates on my car identifying me as a taxi. I know I'm not the first Uber or Lyft driver to be ticketed, but it's annoying just the same. It's a shame that the police don't even understand some laws, but they will write a ticket just the same. Funny thing is the client never even got in, he made him wait on the next corner and a when he was finished writing up my ticket I asked him what about the guy that he had wait on the corner? I said how is he going to get home? He said that I could pick him up....Lol. So he gave me a ticket for not having the proper plates to pick up a person when I hadn't had anyone in my vehicle, but then he told me that I could now pick the guy up. What an Idiot!!
> 
> I obviously have sent Uber an email about it. And I understand that they have taking care of this in the past, obviously, or else there business model wouldn't work.


There was a story about a black women and also a single father one moved to New Jersey the other was stopped due to a traffic violation well driving through the state. Both did the proper thing and informed them they had a valid license and one informed them they had a concealed carry license from their state. Both went to jail (One was pardoned) bottom line when you work for Uber you skirt the law. If you're state or local officials have ordinances keeping you off the road until you fit requirements you risk fines, and fees. It sucks.

Right now here in Chicago everyone is confused what is going to happen with the new 10k, 20k and the city forcing you to get your chauffeurs license. People are still driving and once elections are over the city most likely will be sending out bills to these drivers to pay up.

I feel drivers need to speak up and defend themselves when it comes to when someone gets in your car. If they are leaving your state into another state where its illegal to be there as an Uber driver then you should turn down that customer. Same with people wishing you to do things like use your data to download apps they want you to use. Thats like them telling you to drive topless because they are the customer.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Anastasia said:


> "What an idiot"
> 
> No think about it. You are the idiot. Sucked in by Uber with lies and false promises. Are you actually driving unlicensed? If so go get a license! Funny thing is Uber have promised to reimburse fines but I know for a fact they are not paying many drivers who get fined for any reason they can and ratings is one example. PS - FACT - Uber X drivers are the lowest paid out of all classes. If every driver got a limo driver license we'd all make more only Uber doesn't want that! The only idiots are the X drivers, breaking the law in most places to make a few people $Billions and for what??? I reckon the global average is around $8 per hour when you factor in expenses!!! I was luvved up when I started but it didn't take me long to see the light! So rather than calling the poice officer who was just doing his job, lawfully, an idiot, take a look in the mirror perhaps. You and me both FYI XXX!!!XXX!!!
> 
> Be warned!!!XXX!!!XXX


I referred to the police officer as an idiot because if you read what I said he gave me a ticket for operating as a taxi without the proper plates, yet there was nobody in my vehicle. After issuing me the ticket he then told me that I can go pick up the passengers. I'm not driving unlicensed, you don't need any special license to drive UberX in NJ.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Here is an on topic discussion

http://uberdriverdiaries.com/diaries/discussion/21/i-could-lose-my-license-thanks-to-uber/p1


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

The last post is an excellent example of how Uber X drivers just don't get it - Uber is SCREWING YOU!

So I concur with Anastasia - Yes I know her but that means nothing... The police officer was not the idiot if you get my drift...

The number of X drivers who are not being reimbursed fines is growing! Several are losing licences or getting points! Then a massive consideration is... IF Uber suffered a massive courts loss and became financially incapacitated do you think they would pay all the UBer X drivers fines? Ther is no legal contract enforceable that permits breaking the law (in my jurisdiction may differ place to place - legal advice needed - HA! Uber knows the Uber X drivers can't probably afford to waste $$$ on legals = they are exploiting YOU!). You as a driver may be more liable than you think. What is happening in Frankfurt is just the start!

Anyway.. The moral is, get a limo driver licence and make more $$$ - Uber won't let you? What does that tell you! Anyway, there is a solution coming real soon... Once I get a hold of Admin this site I shall post live links if permission granted!

ALSO - the biggest challenge Uber has faced yet about to happen in Sydney and soon after around the globe...

Anyway - I'm just figuring out how to do a survey so more soon via that


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

A follow up to my ticket story, Uber reimbursed me not only for the ticket amount, but also compensated me for my time and expense for going to court.


----------



## ubergary (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Swed, thanks for following up and letting us know what your experience was. I also ended up going to court in Hoboken where the lawyer pleaded down the citation to a city ordinance. I received the Unlicensed Taxi ticket which is state level - the city level came with a smaller fine and no DMV action. There were 5 other Uber drivers there that day - everyone except 1 got theirs reduced and city ordinance. The one who didn't had to come back because the officer wasn't at court that day. Apparently during his stop, the driver was a bit cross with the cop, and he got 2 tickets for 1000-1200 total. 

Uber covered the cost of the lawyer and I had to pay 280 out of pocket and then scanned/sent the receipt to Uber and they reimbursed me for the ticket - but NOT the 2 hours spent in court, so congrats on getting that extra bit, Swed. Wondering how you pulled that off?

Here's are my tips for others:
- Don't drop off/pick up riders directly in front of the Loading Zone at a main hub (train stations, bus terminals, taxi stands, etc.)
- Instead find a safe spot around the corner or stop a half block before the destination
- Most Uber riders are sympathetic because they love Uber and will understand if you ask them to walk to the pick up or drop off spot
- Keep an eye out for police cars and bike patrols
- Keep the Uber phone hidden during the entire time you're waiting and don't take it out until you're sure you're not being followed.
- Instead, keep the phone in your pocket, holster, drawer, glove box, etc. 
- Ask singles or at least 1 rider to sit shotgun
- Look around areas for walking patrols and plain clothes cops - look for a badge hanging off their neck
- If you get caught, the cop will try to intimidate or frustrate you - take a deep breath, stay calm and BE AS NICE AS POSSIBLE...no matter what!
- If you give them an attitude or try to lie in any way, you will likely end up getting more tickets (shoot for just 1 ticket)
- It might be a hassle to get in touch with Uber and sort it out - took me 3 days to hear back and 2 weeks to set up reimbursement


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Excellent on the no DMV action. And congrats over all.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

I would like to know a couple of things. What was the probable cause to make them write you up? Did you have anything visible that would indicate you were driving for uber? If not, how can they give you a ticket. How would they know you were an uber driver when you stopped to pick up a passenger? Did you say anything to the officer giving you a ticket that supported their suspicion you were a uber driver? thanks for your perseverance.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> I would like to know a couple of things. What was the probable cause to make them write you up? Did you have anything visible that would indicate you were driving for uber? If not, how can they give you a ticket. How would they know you were an uber driver when you stopped to pick up a passenger? Did you say anything to the officer giving you a ticket that supported their suspicion you were a uber driver? thanks for your perseverance.


Hey Jimmy, he got out of his unmarked car and asked why I stopped. I told him I was picking up a passenger, no need to lie to a policeman.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow you guys really work in some suck ass cities, here in Lubbock we have no rules or regulations, Uber is THE only service in town(Yellow went out about 2 weeks ago). The police love us, we keep the drunk college kids off the streets, less work and clean up for them. I drive around all night long with big magnetic Uber signs stuck to the side of my car with nary a problem.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

ubergary said:


> Hi Swed, thanks for following up and letting us know what your experience was. I also ended up going to court in Hoboken where the lawyer pleaded down the citation to a city ordinance. I received the Unlicensed Taxi ticket which is state level - the city level came with a smaller fine and no DMV action. There were 5 other Uber drivers there that day - everyone except 1 got theirs reduced and city ordinance. The one who didn't had to come back because the officer wasn't at court that day. Apparently during his stop, the driver was a bit cross with the cop, and he got 2 tickets for 1000-1200 total.
> 
> Uber covered the cost of the lawyer and I had to pay 280 out of pocket and then scanned/sent the receipt to Uber and they reimbursed me for the ticket - but NOT the 2 hours spent in court, so congrats on getting that extra bit, Swed. Wondering how you pulled that off?
> 
> ...


My advice is talk to a lawyer on what you should do if confronted by the cops. Here is what I would do if the cops started asking me questions. Here is my license and registration. I would keep repeating that after each question. Eventually, the cop will ask the pax if you are an Uber driver. Hopefully, the pax will not snitch on you. The pax can reply you are a friend giving him/her a ride.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> I would like to know a couple of things. What was the probable cause to make them write you up? Did you have anything visible that would indicate you were driving for uber? If not, how can they give you a ticket. How would they know you were an uber driver when you stopped to pick up a passenger? Did you say anything to the officer giving you a ticket that supported their suspicion you were a uber driver? thanks for your perseverance.


Great questions!!!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

ubergary said:


> Hi Swed, thanks for following up and letting us know what your experience was. I also ended up going to court in Hoboken where the lawyer pleaded down the citation to a city ordinance. I received the Unlicensed Taxi ticket which is state level - the city level came with a smaller fine and no DMV action. There were 5 other Uber drivers there that day - everyone except 1 got theirs reduced and city ordinance. The one who didn't had to come back because the officer wasn't at court that day. Apparently during his stop, the driver was a bit cross with the cop, and he got 2 tickets for 1000-1200 total.
> 
> Uber covered the cost of the lawyer and I had to pay 280 out of pocket and then scanned/sent the receipt to Uber and they reimbursed me for the ticket - but NOT the 2 hours spent in court, so congrats on getting that extra bit, Swed. Wondering how you pulled that off?
> 
> ...


REALLY, LOL.


----------



## Ty110072 (Aug 23, 2016)

I just got same thing tonight sj shore then after writing 3 tickets 1 for not having taxi plates 1 for illegally transporting passengers or something 1 for illegally picking up in wrongfully stop or something he then told me as he was handing me tickets not to worries ubet has been handling this in court they have a layer them have handled 28 other causes that he has worked out tickets for. And the should take care of mine. Then said have a safe trip make sure your passengers get home same. Make that the last one you do in nj till you get proper plates. WTF!! I've been driver over a year never had a problem all last year no problem last time I drive in that town thank God summer is almost over just try to cash in on the last of the Sumner like everyone else. So I uploaded tickets to uber over 5 hours ago still waiting a response


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Swed said:


> A follow up to my ticket story, Uber reimbursed me not only for the ticket amount, but also compensated me for my time and expense for going to court.


Those were the good old days. I believe now there is no compensation for time and the reimbursement of the fines have a income tax burden.


----------

